# Amtrak Assistant Conductor's Exam



## Whitesox2004

Yesterday I just took the Pre-Interview Assistant Conductor Exams for Milwaukee. Does anybody know what is considered "passing?" I probably did okay but none the less I remain a nervous wreak about the results.

Thanks


----------



## GG-1

Whitesox2004 said:


> Yesterday I just took the Pre-Interview Assistant Conductor Exams for Milwaukee. Does anybody know what is considered "passing?" I probably did okay but none the less I remain a nervous wreak about the results.
> Thanks


No But Good Luck

Aloha


----------



## TVRM610

The railroad that I worked for (not a Class I) was 70% or higher. Some crew members of that railroad also operated on Norfolk Southern territory, when they took that test I believe it was 80 but could have been 85%. But that percentage was set by the railroad I worked for, not NS.

I wish you all the luck!!!


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone f

Whitesox2004 said:


> Yesterday I just took the Pre-Interview Assistant Conductor Exams for Milwaukee. Does anybody know what is considered "passing?" I probably did okay but none the less I remain a nervous wreak about the results.
> Thanks



I take it you were invited to a hiring session. Is that the case with you? At that time you filled out your application (or verified that info), then took a reading comprehension test, a basic math test, and the "Hogan Personality" exam.

On the reading test, they want to be able to see that you can read and comprehend the safety rules, operating rules, and overall be able to comprehend future everyday material, etc. The key here is even if you didn't finish all of the test, you got the ones you answered correct!

On the math test, they want to see that you are able to do simple math in your head. Here again, they want to see that you were able to answer them correctly. Same situation as the reading test if you didn't finish the math they want to see you got the ones you answered correct.

The "Hogan Personality" exam forms a certain pattern on the answer sheet gving the examiner a visual of your mental state and your overall personality traits, and how you would be able to handle the nature of the work at the railroad. But be reminded it is only a tool, but a good one if you ask me. As long as you answered them honestly, you should have no problems being there are no issues going on with you. If you remember, did you happen to notice several questions were asked about the same thing? Also, the test is not the exact test your neighbor took or a previous class. They rotate them around.

Anyway, good luck.... let us know how you fair out. I am a freight conductor, and I like my job overall (still miss a couple of little perks at Amtrak).

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Whitesox2004

Thanks for the reply.

Yes you are correct to assume, I did get the call to come in and take the exam.

I errored on the college side and answered "c" when the proctor shouted "10 seconds left." Luckily that was only the math and vocabulary section. Math I only guessed the last two answers so hopefully that will not hurt me. Vocab was rather embarassing, I finished with a few minutes and in the last 10 seconds discovered I still had 4 questions to answer, my test booklets two last pages got stuck together so once again I guessed.

Its a career I really want to enter into so I hope I did pass. I find out on thursday.

Once again thanks for the heads up.

Safe Travels


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Thats a job I would love, Amtrak conductor. My parent's would probably crucify me- they want me to be a lawyer, a doctor, a stock analyst. Sure I could do those things (damned well, too) but I'd hate them. I think I'd be a bit grouchy to do that job well, but I'd sure love the work. Lot of responsibility, but never boring.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone f

Green Maned Lion said:


> Thats a job I would love, Amtrak conductor. My parent's would probably crucify me- they want me to be a lawyer, a doctor, a stock analyst. Sure I could do those things (damned well, too) but I'd hate them. I think I'd be a bit grouchy to do that job well, but I'd sure love the work. Lot of responsibility, but never boring.



Well ask yourself this. I mean no disrespect, but shouldn't your parents be supportive with whatever course your take with your career? You are the one that has to do it, not them. They have been through this phase of their lives I would think. I say go with your heart, and be happy in what you do. My father wanted me to join the Navy and make a career there. But that just was not what I set out to do, and though I would definitely serve my country if required, I knew in my heart what I was going to be doing in 10-15 years. And that is what I am doing now.... railroading!!!

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone f

Whitesox2004 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes you are correct to assume, I did get the call to come in and take the exam.
> 
> Its a career I really want to enter into so I hope I did pass. I find out on thursday.
> 
> Once again thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Safe Travels


Your welcome,

I wouldn't say I was making an assumption. I have learned in the years of railroading not to do that (cuz we know what it can do)! I have just been doing this railroad thing a long time now. I can't believe it has been almost ten years. That thirty years is gonna knock down quick at this rate.

But anyway, this is the first step. Next comes the hard part. Let us know, and good luck to ya.

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Amtrak OBS Employee gone f said:


> Well ask yourself this. I mean no disrespect, but shouldn't your parents be supportive with whatever course your take with your career? You are the one that has to do it, not them. They have been through this phase of their lives I would think. I say go with your heart, and be happy in what you do. My father wanted me to join the Navy and make a career there. But that just was not what I set out to do, and though I would definitely serve my country if required, I knew in my heart what I was going to be doing in 10-15 years. And that is what I am doing now.... railroading!!!


*laughs* I always do what I want to, which is as often the problem as the solution. The reason I am not out applying for a job with Amtrak right now is two fold. First, my girlfriend doesn't want me working a job that has anywhere near the number of possible hours that a passenger or freight crewperson can run. Second, you've mentioned I'd get chewed up, primarily as a result of my attitude. You aren't the person who made me think about it, trust me, but I wonder how well I'd end up getting in with my fellow crew members.


----------



## Whitesox2004

I'll keep the "assume" thing in mind. I am just finishing up my senior year of college with a degree in Geography with transportation and infrastructure emphasis. In theory that should make me a planner, but at this point in my life I am not ready to sit behind a cubicle.

The railroad was sort of like that love that has been in front of my face but only a few months ago did I see that I would love to do it for a career. I love working with people, I love traveling, I love excitement, and I like the unpredictability of just about everything that comes with the job.

I talked with a few people like yourself and all seem to be the happiest people I know. To me happiness (and paying the bills) is my definition of success so. I am hoping my bad test taking skills won't hold me back from a good career!

I figure I have one life, and I might as well live life the way I want to live it. So that is why I am doing what I am doing.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone f

Green Maned Lion said:


> *laughs* I always do what I want to, which is as often the problem as the solution.


Well that sounds like me at times, too.

As far as having a gal who would rather you not be away for the hours required and the overall nature of the business, I understand that completely. It is very hard to have a realationship of any kind, and enjoy family time while working in this industry. And depending on how strong the relationship is or how important family life and being home every night is to a person, he/she has to evaluate that situation on their own and make a decision. And as you have already said, sometimes it ends up being part of the problem and as the solution, too. I personally still manage to have a family life, but working the railroad has definitely prolonged the "being single" life it seems. But right now for me the pros outweigh the cons.

In regard to the remarks of "being chewed up," I have had my fair share of "chewings" at both Amtrak and CSX. After a while, you learn to get along with your co-workers better and to overall deal with the animal known as the railroad in general. I still have some differences on occasion with my fellow co-workers, managers, etc, but I also have a knack at keeping the peace (so I am told). And sometimes it is easier to just bite my tongue and let it go. I been at the railroad for almost ten years now, and I seem to get along good. But it has helped me to mellow out a little as I have always been a little highstrung while growing up. But I don't believe at all that should be a huge hindering factor in the decisions you make. But only you know your own situation best, so I can definitely understand your point.

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone f

Whitesox2004 said:


> The railroad was sort of like that love that has been in front of my face but only a few months ago did I see that I would love to do it for a career. I love working with people, I love traveling, I love excitement, and I like the unpredictability of just about everything that comes with the job.


Well you'll get that and then some at the railroad (especially Amtrak), friend. I was an OBS attendant while at Amtrak. But I decided to cross over to freight to be a conductor mainly because I work better if I sorta stick to my own thing and not have a multitude of people to deal with combined to I seem to be paid a little better in freight. But still, for me it gets old at times, but at least one trip is never the same as another one.



> I talked with a few people like yourself and all seem to be the happiest people I know. To me happiness (and paying the bills) is my definition of success so. I am hoping my bad test taking skills won't hold me back from a good career!I figure I have one life, and I might as well live life the way I want to live it. So that is why I am doing what I am doing.


And no one can argue that point!

The bills get paid. I am overall comfortable and live within my means. I'm not rich nor am I really trying to be. Because the railroad won't do that. Good luck...

OBS gone freight...


----------



## rtabern

I took that exam about 2 years ago when considering a conductor position out of Milwaukee.

I'm not sure what passing is, but I got a call back 2 days later from some guy in Chicago who said "you passed with flying colors, and we'd like to see you down here later this week for an interview".

Is it still the test that was obviously written in the 1980's and asks questions about Slumbercoaches? (I'M SERIOUS!)

I aced the interview and got an offer, but didn't take it for a number of reasons:

1. Less pay than I make now

2. Don't really want to go to Delaware for 3 months

3. Don't really want to work or be on-call 6 days a week with only 1 day off

4. Don't like the whole extra-board thing... as the guy said... you could be on it for 10 days or 10 years

5. Like my current work schedule (FRI-SUN off every week)

6. I have 4 weeks vacation at my current job and dont want to give that up

and most of all, I'm afraid I'd lose my love of riding as a passenger. When I told a conductor friend of mine I was going to apply... he was like "Are you sure? You're not likely to be a big railfan after you work out here." I was like... YES I WILL BE!

Then he asked... "Do you hang around the TV station you work at on your day off?"... And I was like... HELL, NO. Then he was like... Exactly. "You're not going to want to ride trains for fun on the 1 day off a week you have".

Yeah, and that really got me thinking.

I think if I was laid off from my current job, I'd apply in a heart beat. OR if they had more of a communications or PR job I would definetly apply, but not a conductor -- I don't think I'm cut out for it.

RT


----------



## Whitesox2004

Just found out today that I did infact pass the test! Next step is the interview!


----------



## gswager

Whitesox2004 said:


> Just found out today that I did infact pass the test! Next step is the interview!


Congrat! Let us know about the interview. We are curious about the job interview procedures.


----------



## rmgreenesq

Green Maned Lion said:


> Thats a job I would love, Amtrak conductor. My parent's would probably crucify me- they want me to be a lawyer, a doctor, a stock analyst.



GML:

I'm a lawyer and there are days I would like to be an Amtrak conductor.

Rick


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Oh, trust me. I ain't gonna be any of the three.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone f

Whitesox2004 said:


> Just found out today that I did infact pass the test! Next step is the interview!



Great!... Good luck, and keep us posted.

OBS gone freight...


----------



## smith

I just want to know if any one knows what is expected in detail if so, on the Assistant Condutor exam for 

amtrak New York. Can any one tell me more about it? I am trying to prepair the best way I know how I have an exam in a week.

Do they really start you off with $15.00 hr?  <_<


----------



## Joel N. Weber II

Green Maned Lion said:


> a lawyer, a doctor, a stock analyst.


As far as I can tell, doctor is the only one of those three that has a good chance of increasing society's total wealth. Lawyers and stock analysis mostly contribute to moving existing wealth around.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

smith said:


> I just want to know if any one knows what is expected in detail if so, on the Assistant Condutor exam for amtrak New York. Can any one tell me more about it? I am trying to prepair the best way I know how I have an exam in a week.
> 
> Do they really start you off with $15.00 hr? <_<


My eyesight aint great, I admit, but jeeze, that text is way too large.

I don't know whats on the exam, and if I did, I wouldn't tell you. If I had taken it, I wouldn't want you to have an advantage over me, and so on. I will admit, though, that when I took an exam for Conrail employment (I musta passed, I got a call for an interview- or maybe they were just tryin' to figure out what a B.B.A. in Management/Entrepreneurship was doing applying for a job as a trainman- not sure) it had nothing in it one could study for. It was more based on analytical and decision making skills. It was timed, I remember.

I have no clue what Amtrak workers make as a start. I know on Conrail, a trainman makes something like $17.50 an hour, and you start at, IIRC, 75% of salary. You get up to the full salary after a few years. Also benefits start in 90 days.



Joel N. Weber II said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lawyer, a doctor, a stock analyst.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, doctor is the only one of those three that has a good chance of increasing society's total wealth. Lawyers and stock analysis mostly contribute to moving existing wealth around.
Click to expand...

Creating wealth is never one of my goals. Wealth is a flawed concept.


----------



## had8ley

Good luck and I hope you get the job. I always thought pay day was something extra they gave you for blowing the whistle and waving at the kids trackside. My family never went without a meal~ even when I was cut off (laid-off.)


----------



## Tony

Whitesox2004 said:


> Does anybody know what is considered "passing?"


If Amtrak has, say, 10 openings. Don't they offer jobs to the top ten scoring individuals? If those ten all had scores 90 and over, would that not mean anyone with 89 or below basically failed?

Or does Amtrak just go ahead and offers jobs to everyone who scored over, say, 75%?


----------



## RailFanLNK

I met a guy recently who was an asst conductor on the CZ. He was on his "2nd Career" and had retired from a big company as an executive and joined Amtrak. He loved his new job and wouldn't have any other way.


----------



## VentureForth

Tony said:


> Whitesox2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what is considered "passing?"
> 
> 
> 
> If Amtrak has, say, 10 openings. Don't they offer jobs to the top ten scoring individuals? If those ten all had scores 90 and over, would that not mean anyone with 89 or below basically failed?
> 
> Or does Amtrak just go ahead and offers jobs to everyone who scored over, say, 75%?
Click to expand...

I'm not an Amtrak employer, nor do I play one on TV. However, from what I've gathered in various conversations, I presume that passing the exam simply qualifies you for the next round of interviewing. I don't think you get a job offer if you are the top ten of a test taking crew. That would mean that if the top 10 people got between a 65 and 75%, then some very poor performers would be offered jobs.


----------



## Tony

VentureForth said:


> That would mean that if the top 10 people got between a 65 and 75%, then some very poor performers would be offered jobs.


Or the test was unusually difficult that time around.

"Please design a quantum filter, such that anti-protons would be able to pass thru the H-bedroom, but a coach class anti-neutron will be blocked from entering a sleeping car."


----------



## sky12065

Tony said:


> "Please design a quantum filter, such that anti-protons would be able to pass thru the H-bedroom, but a coach class anti-neutron will be blocked from entering a sleeping car."


The quantum filter must already exist. I've had anti-protons accidentally try to pass thru my H-beedrooms when my door has been open and they wind up passing through the same door from which they entered. I do have to say though that they're usually polite, apologizing for their intrusion! I just say "that's OK" and have a little chuckle over it! By the way, it's happened on both a Superliner and a Viewliner with the Viewliner being more suseptible to such intrusions! :huh: :unsure: :lol:


----------



## daria

Whitesox2004 said:


> Just found out today that I did infact pass the test! Next step is the interview!


I take my test tomorrow and I am like you were, nervous. Did you ever find out what they consider passing? Or how many questions are on the test?They are only hiring 5 people here in Florida. Any help you could give me would be great. Oh and what is the math section about?


----------



## Sunrise628449

smith said:


> I just want to know if any one knows what is expected in detail if so, on the Assistant Condutor exam for amtrak New York. Can any one tell me more about it? I am trying to prepair the best way I know how I have an exam in a week.
> 
> Do they really start you off with $15.00 hr?  <_<


Did you get any reply from anyone? I also like to know the details since I am about to have the exam. I am wondering what kind of test, what is consist of and what levels?

How many questions and the time limit?

I am dying to know quickly possible, ya.


----------



## Sunrise628449

Amtrak OBS Employee gone f said:


> Whitesox2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out today that I did infact pass the test! Next step is the interview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!... Good luck, and keep us posted.
> 
> OBS gone freight...
Click to expand...

How was the test? Do they have any sample test I can study and prepare?

My test is comming up soon.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hector

Green Maned Lion said:


> Thats a job I would love, Amtrak conductor. My parent's would probably crucify me- they want me to be a lawyer, a doctor, a stock analyst. Sure I could do those things (damned well, too) but I'd hate them. I think I'd be a bit grouchy to do that job well, but I'd sure love the work. Lot of responsibility, but never boring.



It happens to me the same... Im pursuing career in any railroad company and my dad will always be an obstacle... of course I dont tell him what I do... I do my moves secretly....


----------



## haolerider

rtabern said:


> I took that exam about 2 years ago when considering a conductor position out of Milwaukee.I'm not sure what passing is, but I got a call back 2 days later from some guy in Chicago who said "you passed with flying colors, and we'd like to see you down here later this week for an interview".
> 
> Is it still the test that was obviously written in the 1980's and asks questions about Slumbercoaches? (I'M SERIOUS!)
> 
> I aced the interview and got an offer, but didn't take it for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. Less pay than I make now
> 
> 2. Don't really want to go to Delaware for 3 months
> 
> 3. Don't really want to work or be on-call 6 days a week with only 1 day off
> 
> 4. Don't like the whole extra-board thing... as the guy said... you could be on it for 10 days or 10 years
> 
> 5. Like my current work schedule (FRI-SUN off every week)
> 
> 6. I have 4 weeks vacation at my current job and dont want to give that up
> 
> and most of all, I'm afraid I'd lose my love of riding as a passenger. When I told a conductor friend of mine I was going to apply... he was like "Are you sure? You're not likely to be a big railfan after you work out here." I was like... YES I WILL BE!
> 
> Then he asked... "Do you hang around the TV station you work at on your day off?"... And I was like... HELL, NO. Then he was like... Exactly. "You're not going to want to ride trains for fun on the 1 day off a week you have".
> 
> Yeah, and that really got me thinking.
> 
> I think if I was laid off from my current job, I'd apply in a heart beat. OR if they had more of a communications or PR job I would definetly apply, but not a conductor -- I don't think I'm cut out for it.
> 
> RT


If I might ask - given all the reasons you did not take the job, why in the world did you ever apply? You must have known these were the basic requirements of the job!


----------

